# Willits Kinetic Carnivale, Willits, CA - August 9 & 10, 2014



## Tude (Jul 24, 2014)

This looks like fun - wish I lived out there! Oh yeah - corny music on the quite interesting vid.

Mendocino County Museum’s 3rd Annual Willits Kinetic Carnivale powers up on August 9th and 10th, 2014 with a full weekend of activities combining the old and new in a way that is uniquely Mendocino and totally 21st century.

This highly-anticipated kinetic and steampunk festival returns with many fan favorites including the popular kinetic handcar races; the Whimsy Circus for children; the Mustache and Beard competition; and the evening spectacular known as the Grand Ball.

Visitors are encouraged (but never required) to attend in vintage or steampunk costumes, and during the day will experience myriad activities and enjoy a diverse group of craft and food vendors, entertainment, rides on restored rail cars, historic and steampunk-themed workshops, lectures and discussions, and sundry Museum exhibits.



More info here: http://www.kineticcarnivale.com/


----------



## Traveler (Jul 24, 2014)

Looks fun!


----------

